# Bilder aus meinem Minimeer



## bilderzaehler (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir im Dezember 2013 ein Minimeer ins Wohnzimmer gestellt. Es ist ein 140-Liter-Würfelbecken mit 50 cm Seitenlänge.

Anbei ein paar Fotos 

Liebe Grüße . . . Thomas


----------



## lotta (21. Juni 2014)

Boa Thomas,
wie toll!
Und was für "geile", gelungene, klare Fotos!
Gratuliere zu Nemo und Co
Bine


----------

